# Flash treatment for Varroa



## theriverhawk (Jun 5, 2009)

Wanted to do a flash treatment for Varroa rather than a full 21 day. What would you guys recommend?


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Not sure about any "Flash" treatments. I guess you could fog with FGMO, but I think even that has to be done once a week for 3 weeks. I also believe most add thymol crystals to the FGMO now days. 

(This is what I remember reading)


----------



## RDY-B (May 20, 2007)

This will be available soon- 
 RDY-B http://www.miteaway.com/html/saving_the_honeybee.html


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

A MA II pad left in for 7 days.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I would recommend looking at Dr. Amrine's site. I think you'll find it at Google...
varroa-formic-Dr. Amrine-University of West Virginia 

He talks about using 50% formic for a flash treatment. Claims that 65% is too dense and exits the hive without killing enough mites. True, I guess. Mite Away II killed the grass and burdocks outside my hives, and left most of the mites intact.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Also check out oxolic acid dribble.


----------



## RDY-B (May 20, 2007)

test results from Hawaii 

http://www.docstoc.com/docs/12815564/Preliminary-report-on-the-efficacy-of-NOD-Apiary-Formic
these are not the pads -pads are now obsolete 
 RDY-B


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Michael Palmer said:


> Mite Away II killed the grass and burdocks outside my hives, and left most of the mites intact.


lol... I know the feeling.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Keith Jarrett said:


> lol... I know the feeling.


Who the heck needs Roundup


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Michael Palmer said:


> I would recommend looking at Dr. Amrine's site. I think you'll find it at Google...
> varroa-formic-Dr. Amrine-University of West Virginia
> 
> He talks about using 50% formic for a flash treatment. Claims that 65% is too dense and exits the hive without killing enough mites. True, I guess. Mite Away II killed the grass and burdocks outside my hives, and left most of the mites intact.



I was happy with the outcome, using a slightly modified Amrine process using formic this fall... no need to make his contraption...I used wax paper above the pad with formic....24 hour treatment and grrreat results for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

I have heard people here using the flash treatment. They use paper towel on card board and slid on the bottom board. Then paper towel with HBH on the top of the hive to help with the harsh treatment

http://www.reineschapleau.wd1.net/articles/flash.en.html

scroll down a bit


----------



## Allen Martens (Jan 13, 2007)

Jeffzhear said:


> I was happy with the outcome, using a slightly modified Amrine process using formic this fall... no need to make his contraption...I used wax paper above the pad with formic....24 hour treatment and grrreat results for me. :thumbsup:


I'm having difficulties visualizing your setup. Could you explain your procedure in a little more detail.

Thanks


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Honeyshack:

JP Chapleau never ever advocated the use of HBH. This system is the cat's meow as far as formic acid treatment goes. I've tried them all. The biggest advantage with his system is that you can monitor mite falls and know when to treat.

Jean-Marc


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

HBH came out of our beekeepers meeting in Feburary. I sat at the lunch table with a couple who used this method and they were pleased with the results.
i believe Rob Currie was doing some tests with this....so long ago i do not remember the amounts


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

I think maybe I sold sdome bees to some of the fewllows that were pleased with the results. I've tried the method HBH and for now it's on hold. I think it can work, apparently it does for others, but it is very temperature sensitive. Amrine et al. claims then upper limit of temperature to be be at 90 F. In my personnal experience that is too hot. I treated a whole bunch of singles in that kind of temperature and the bees boiloed out. Some never returned. It killed a lot of larvae. It made me gun shy so I've never tried it since. I had treated some doubles before same kinda result. The bees returned to the boxes , it was kinda cooler. I won't say that I'm writing off the method, but it is definitely touchy and you need to pick and choose how and when. It's something that a beekeeper has to learn as opposed to dropping a strip or two in a hive and forget about it until the time to pull them out.

Don't forget to check varroa levels after a treatment, to see if it worked. I've learned that lesson more than once. I think I may even have caught on. I now check post treatment. I occasionally check pre treatment to see if it is necessary to treat. Then I know for sure if the treatment worked because I have 2 data entry points, pre and post treatment.

The Chapleau method is first class in my opinion. Well worth the read IMHO.

Je34an-Marc


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

theriverhawk said:


> Wanted to do a flash treatment for Varroa rather than a full 21 day. What would you guys recommend?


 gasoline


----------

